# Newbie



## chinablue (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi i am new to this.. sorry if its to long or boring

I fell in love at 37 to 29 year old it just felt like right, but a shock at his age though - we had been going out for 8 months and i suddenly got pregnant i was shocked but happy, i lost the baby at 11 weeks, felt strange and empty i had never really thought of children, everything in my life was work related and i had never met anyone i wanted them with. Anyway the loss of the baby hurt pregnant women just seemed to be everwhere but thankfully it just made the relationship stronger. We decided then after 3 months to try for a child never realising it was so hard i began to see my age wasent helping.

This summer we got married we had taken a break for about 5 months and now we are trying again my Doctor (old fashioned man)at the time told me to give it 6 months to a year but i feel now as nothing is happening i have to go back i feel as if maybe there is something wrong with me even though DH says there isn't. I wanted it all to happen naturally but it obviously isn't going to.

Life is really good now all i would love is a child...thanks for reading

/color]


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Chinablue,

Just wanted to say hi and to wish you well on your journey for a family.   

So sorry you lost a baby earlier this year. It must have been a very difficult time for you.    There's every chance that there's nothing wrong and it's just a matter of time for you. In the meantime, perhaps you could ask your GP to do some simple blood tests just to give you comfort that all's well. If you haven't already had them done yet get them to test for LH, FSH and your progesterone and thyroid levels as a minimum.

Love and luck, CG xxxxxx


----------

